# Kit Bashed Eldar Autarch



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

So I wanted an Autarch.. Actually I wanted too but I bought Yriel which left me searching for the Autarch model that most fit the wargear I wanted..

I just wasnt happy..

I wanted a banshee mask AND a warp jump generator. I wanted a power lance or a power axe on there and I wanted a female Autarch.

So using my bitz box I put my own together.. See if you can spot the four different models used in creating my Autarch..

I know my painting isnt fantastic so just try and enjoy the conversion. I am fairly proud of it..






































Thanks for looking


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say that this is very cool. Awesome Job Man!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed, I think this turned out pretty well. It looks like you hit all the points on you're want list, and they all work pretty well together.

The paint job is just fine. It's hard to tell from the photos how subtle the highlights are, but you can be proud of the painting. I'd have no qualms about setting my army up across from an army painted that well.

I think there are 2 quantities that detract somewhat from the model:
1) the base seems to be a bit much
2) all of the pieces you wanted, when assembled together make for a much bulkier, blockier model than must of the Eldar range. Usually Eldar models have 1 accented part, often the head, . . . Banshee masks, scorpions stings, warlock moose antlers, avenger come heads, jump generators, etc. You've put a number of these together at the same time.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi thanks for the comments..

I can see what you are saying about her a little bulky.. Although I think a little unavoidable in this case.

As for the base it was an easy remedy to an issue that arose from fitting dire avenger legs to the Harlequin troupe masters torso.. It left the cloak defying gravity somewhat when the legs were seated flat..

This meant I had to find a piece of slate JUST perfect to allow me to position the cloak in such a way that it was A/ Lower than the position of the feet and B/ Not defying gravity. (The Dire Avenger legs left the cloak floating unnaturally to the models right hand side)

Also that third pic makes the head look alot larger than it is I think too..

Thanks again though, all good points!

Hesky


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully this angle explains the need for the base and its doesnt look so over-chunky...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paint job is fine. The issue I have is the angle the model is leaning, looks like she is about to fall backwards. The generator is a bit large too, but unless you scratch build one nothing you can really do.


----------

